# 2008 timberking b20 value



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 4, 2017)

Have a chance to buy one and wondering what it is worth. It has the computer controls, but the owner doesn't know how to use them. I'd not do much production work on it either, so they'd probably remain unused. Comes with 60 new woodmizer blades. It's got wear and tear, but I'm adept at simple machinery and after running it for a few hours Sunday I see no major problems that would impact my willingness to buy or warrant more than a minor reduction in price (a few stripped screws that Ill fix easily).

If one had to put a price on it, where would you be?

I know a new comparable mill would land me 25k give it take. Not to say a used mill is worth that, but in this area there are very few used bandmills. Hydro loading is a must for my use, so there aren't many options.

Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 6, 2017)

No takers?


----------



## Franny K (Apr 6, 2017)

I think a new 2000 would be more than the $25,000 you mention by the time it gets delivered. There is sawmill exchange and a sawmill trader websites. From what I understand the newest set works can work off the top or bottom. Until lately if you want a certain thickness you have to settle starting so that all cuts end up so it ends just right. Kind of silly to me as the log may still be bark side down.


Not a fan of what is it worth threads. That model has separate power sources hydraulic pump vs blade right? Any idea if the loader goes faster than the 2000? If you want a guess do 50% of new similar engine 2000.


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 6, 2017)

I think you're right that a new b2000 would be over 25K. I was referring in looser terms to all brands...I think anything in the class generally starts at about that.

Yes it has separate power, no idea on the speed compared to a 2000. Not terribly fast, I'd guess, but I have no reference.

I appreciate your response!


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 6, 2017)

I have a B20. I'll send you a PM with my phone number if you want to chat sometime.


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 7, 2017)

Got your message Ryan, thanks!


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 24, 2017)

I bought a new B20 in 2001, cost about $21000 then. I'd think $11000 to $15000 used depending on the condition. I have almost 13000 hours on mine now and its been a great mill that doesn't break down very often. If you do a lot of sawing get the setworks working as sawing goes quite a bit faster plus more accurate . That 6 hp gas engine for the hydraulics is about a million time better than the electric over hydraulic some mills use. Steve


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 24, 2017)

We bought it...and a bobcat loader


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 24, 2017)

Boogedy_Man said:


> We bought it...and a bobcat loader




Well, what'd you pay??

Oh, and congrats. I hope you like running it.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 25, 2017)

If those are WM silvertip blades they most likely wont cut straight, I took the last box I got back and went back to Simonds. If doublehard WM blades they should be fine. When setting the guide roller have them push the blade down 1/4" and set the flange behind the blade 1/4 ". Both are important to saw straight and have good blade life. Steve


----------

